# Night time New York City (first timer w/ night shots)



## cosmom3 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey everyone, thanks for taking the time to give me some pointers on my first time with night shooting. Just to let yall know, I did not have a tripod so I had to be very creative in shooting...having  a tripod would had been so cool!

















Personal favorite


----------



## Cero21 (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice photos.  What were your camera settings?


----------



## angelatron (Jun 28, 2007)

I love the shots of the water!  I've been trying to get something like that.  I should go and try again...

I just got my tripod, and it makes a world of difference!


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 28, 2007)

I like your favorite too!  Very nice.

mike


----------



## Peniole (Jun 28, 2007)

^^+1

I agree, very nice shot


----------



## julie32 (Jun 28, 2007)

excellent shots. What were your settings?? My favorite is actually the first one!


----------



## cosmom3 (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow thanks guys! Your comments are very much appreciated. 


*Camera:* *Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi*

I'll go in order here
#1
*Exposure:* *10 sec (10)* *Aperture:* *f/9* *Focal Length:* *22 mm*
#2
*Exposure:* *6 sec (6)* *Aperture:* *f/9* *Focal Length:* *17 mm*
#3
*Exposure:* *0.2 sec (1/5)* *Aperture:* *f/8* *Focal Length:* *38 mm*
#4
*Exposure:* *5 sec (5)* *Aperture:* *f/9* *Focal Length:* *17 mm*
#5
 *Exposure:* *10 sec (10)* *Aperture:* *f/9* *Focal Length:* *22 mm*

Any constructive criticism is welcomed. I know some of the cropping could be better, but I havent been able to get CS3 or CS2 just yet.


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 28, 2007)

4 is my favorite


----------



## julie32 (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks for the settins Aimee. I am totally inspired by your shots. Great job! What was your ISO?


----------



## cosmom3 (Jun 28, 2007)

I think you may be confuesing Aimee for me  ISO was 800 for most these shots.:thumbup:


----------



## burtharrris (Jun 28, 2007)

I liked the second shot especially.  

I love night shots, they feel like you're doing something that shouldn't be possible.


----------



## Puscas (Jun 28, 2007)

LOVE Columbus Circle!, especially in the dark...maybe my favourite spot in Manhattan. 
So I'm with you on the best pic of the bunch. Having said that: I think it would have been better if the reflection of the water was completely in the pic. And I feel the background is a bit too busy. (somehow it feels like the trees on the left are in the way).

thanx for sharing!




pascal


----------



## cosmom3 (Jun 29, 2007)

Puscas said:


> LOVE Columbus Circle!, especially in the dark...maybe my favourite spot in Manhattan.
> So I'm with you on the best pic of the bunch. Having said that: I think it would have been better if the reflection of the water was completely in the pic. And I feel the background is a bit too busy. (somehow it feels like the trees on the left are in the way).
> 
> thanx for sharing!
> ...



Well Id say your darn lucky since you live in NY! My sister just graduated from Brooklyn Law School, hence the trip to New York.


As for the backround and reflection of the water, I would of loved too. But I hadn't and still havent invested in a tripod which sucked big time. So I had to use anything flat that I could...even if it was a rock (2nd picture).

Thanks for your critique


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 29, 2007)

This post is being moved from The Beginners' Place over to our General Gallery, since there is the better place to post your PHOTOS, whereas the forums under Foundations of Photography are more the Question&Answers-type of forums, you see.

*Welcome to ThePhotoForum*, by the way, Cosmon!


----------



## NYBrit (Jun 29, 2007)

Great shots!  I like the fourth best too, it's stunning.  But they're all good!


----------



## cosmom3 (Jun 29, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> This post is being moved from The Beginners' Place over to our General Gallery, since there is the better place to post your PHOTOS, whereas the forums under Foundations of Photography are more the Question&Answers-type of forums, you see.
> 
> *Welcome to ThePhotoForum*, by the way, Cosmon!


I'm still a rookie, and especially w/o the tripod I thought shooting the sh!t with begeniners like myself would better suit the thread. But hey your the boss!


----------



## Kyuss (Jun 29, 2007)

Now all you have to do is get a tripod and get some more shots like #4 from different angles. Very nice.​


----------



## Unreal Tuner (Jun 29, 2007)

aimeefriedland said:


> 4 is my favorite


 

Same here


----------



## WDodd (Jun 29, 2007)

#4 is my favorite too. GJ!


----------



## cosmom3 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## deanlewis (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic shots, I really love nO 1 &4 GREAT STUFF !!!

Deano


----------

